# My month with Purchase Peptides IGF-1 Lr3 (the log)



## teezhay (Jul 18, 2012)

Age: 24
Height: 6' 0"
Weight: 213
BF: ~14%

Diet: I don't screw around with cheat meals and whatnot, but one nutritional adjustment I'm making is working to keep portions in check. My stomach is like a black hole, so restricting calories is never fun but you do what you gotta do, right? I'm keeping my caloric intake to 4,000 calories a day, with every single goddamned one being clean as can be.

What I'll be eating a lot of:
- brown rice
- whole wheat cereal (edible cardboard with lots of fiber)
- oatmeal
- granola
- spinach (I need more vegetables, I know...I'm bad about that)
- Ezekiel bread (the more bodybuilders talked about this, the more skeptical I was. I shouldn't have been, it's really pretty awesome)
- chicken breast
- rockfish (goddamned bones...)
- cod (not a quality source of fatty acids, but still great protein)
- salmon (best either barbecued or baked with olive oil, dill, and lemon juice)
- orange roughy
- eggs
- milk
- unsalted peanut butter (1 TBSP in the morning and 1 TBSP at night, and I tend to remain satiated longer)
- whey protein, which I couple with the edible cardboard

My goal is to lean up and actually improve my athleticism. I've packed on a significant amount of muscle the last few years, but I haven't taken the time necessary to keep them loosened up, mobile, and flexible. As such, I've lost the agility and quickness I used to have when I played sports. I'll be incorporating significantly more stretching, and even some plyometric drills into my workout. I figure it can't hurt for injury avoidance as well. 

I am hoping Purchase Peptides' IGF-1 Lr3 will be of help in achieving these goals. I will be dosing it 100mcg ED PWO via subcutaneous injections.

Let's do it!


----------



## teezhay (Jul 18, 2012)

I hit the back pretty hard today, I'm sure I'll be feeling that tomorrow. Pinned 100mcg afterward, and felt just a bit of a sting from the AA. I must say, it's a welcome change. I've been IMing vet-grade B Complex lately, and that stuff is not fun (and it lingers a good 30 min), so the quick pinch from the AA solution was like a vacation.

Now I'm really excited to see where this goes!


----------



## seattleborn (Jul 19, 2012)

Keep up the good work bro!!!!


----------



## teezhay (Jul 19, 2012)

Chest day. My general feeling of intensity was lower than usual, but I just paced myself a bit and still hit it harder than hell. Pinned the 100mcg immediately afterward as planned, and followed it up with some Greek yogurt with mixed fruit. Perfect ratio of PWO simple carbs and protein. Very rewarding day!


----------



## SigNaL7 (Jul 20, 2012)

Sounding good!


----------



## teezhay (Jul 20, 2012)

This is basically an off day, but I'm going to hop on the stationary bike during my lunch break just to keep my legs good and loosened up. I'll pin the 100mcg then, and keep everyone updated.


----------



## teezhay (Jul 20, 2012)

Pretty good. Hopped on the bike for about 20 minutes with heavy resistance just to get the blood flowing and the muscles in motion, then I trotted on over to the weight room and did some very light cord exercises. I'd like to fully capitalize on this round of IGF-1 Lr3 by doing plenty of soft tissue exercises. I'm more concerned with my shoulders than anything else, but regardless injury prevention as a whole is a huge emphasis right now.


----------



## TwisT (Jul 20, 2012)

Nice man!


----------



## teezhay (Jul 22, 2012)

Late update: my back was feeling fresh today (I'll expand on that in a moment) so I figured what the hell, may as well do back and arms the same day. Long story short, I am physically drained and completely exhausted. Just the way I like it. 

A note about recovery time: I responded tremendously well to insulin when I used it after my last cycle to maintain LBM, and my recovery time was even shorter than with AAS. I'll have to see how things will continue from henceforth, but the fact that my back was so fresh today after only a couple days rest seems noteworthy. Recovery time (or just my day-to-day feeling of soreness) is something I'll be keeping an eye on moving forward.


----------



## teezhay (Jul 22, 2012)

Decided to drop in for some leg work. Just got off the bike to warm up, and posting this from my phone before I kill it in the weightroom. Side note: this goddamned dork keeps walking around doing nothing, and it's pissing me off. He's just staring at people and pacing from machine to machine...I want to tell him to either lift or GTFO because it's distracting. Whatever, I'll update later. Weirdos these days...


----------



## Goldenera (Jul 22, 2012)

U dose ASAP post workout?  So many protocols on this stuff!  

I've heard u want to wait 2 hrs post to wait for the bodies natural post workout trauma response of mgf release to stop.....20 ways to skin this cat lol


----------



## teezhay (Jul 22, 2012)

Goldenera said:


> U dose ASAP post workout?  So many protocols on this stuff!
> 
> I've heard u want to wait 2 hrs post to wait for the bodies natural post workout trauma response of mgf release to stop.....20 ways to skin this cat lol



I drop the last dumbbell/bar, and I'm pinning within 90 seconds. I haven't found any true up-to-date consensus as to the optimal protocol, but people whose opinions I respect advise PWO injections, so that's what I've gone with. 

I'm also interested in what guys are doing with Des. That's a peptide I've yet to try, but am excited to compare it with Lr3. I may even log it some day, just to have my two experiences up online.


----------



## teezhay (Jul 24, 2012)

Yesterday I dropped by the gym for some quick cardio and some lightweight cord work to keep my arms healthy. Injury prevention is boring, but it's a hell of a lot better than months in physical therapy. Dorian can tell you all about that.

Anyway, today I worked on chest and abs. It was all I could do to restrain myself from going another 60-70 min, and adding arms in. They felt completely fresh, despite having worked on them just two days ago. If my recovery time keeps up like this, I'm going to have to reevaluate my training schedule and possibly extend it to include an extra day of rigor where I would normally just keep it light (essentially the equivalent of a rest day, although I don't like total rest). This is a fun little experiment!


----------



## teezhay (Jul 25, 2012)

I've read mixed reports as to IGF-1 Lr3's interaction with carbohydrates, and effect on blood sugar, etc. But something I've noticed (however anecdotal this may be) is the profound "pump" I have throughout the day, very similar to that which I experienced while dabbling in insulin use. 

Just thought I'd drop that note.


----------



## crackrbaby (Jul 26, 2012)

teezhay said:


> I've read mixed reports as to IGF-1 Lr3's interaction with carbohydrates, and effect on blood sugar, etc. But something I've noticed (however anecdotal this may be) is the profound "pump" I have throughout the day, very similar to that which I experienced while dabbling in insulin use.
> 
> Just thought I'd drop that note.


 Great review man! 
 Im currently running Purchase Peptides Lr3. Using it in my PCT. I've had great results so far!
 I got the exact same "pumped all day" feeling. I did 2 weeks of sub q then switched to IM. Seems to me that IM gives you more of that pumped feeling. 
 Keep up the good work.


----------



## spunoutdj (Jul 26, 2012)

Nice work brother. I've been interested in running LR3 and cant wait to combine it with the AAS ill be running in August.


----------



## teezhay (Jul 28, 2012)

Sorry I missed a couple of updates, guys!

Did arms on Wednesday, and they felt great. I work to exhaustion so whatever muscle I'm working tends to feel pretty flat for the rest of the day following training, but that wasn't the case this week. The muscles would tighten up and feel pretty deflated for about 45 min to an hour, then they'd pump right back up. Very nice!

Anyway, I had Thursday and Friday off from work, so I was planning on staying away from the gym entirely and taking a couple of days to recharge my batteries and rest. Then about halfway through Friday I started feeling that "jittery" sort of anxiety that indicates I haven't lifted any heavy shit in far too long. So, I gave in and dropped by the gym for some leg work. I hit everything: glutes, calves, quads, hammies, all from as many angles as possible. It was definitely one of the most legit leg workouts I've had in a long time. Very intense, very satisfying, and very exhausting. 

So today I'm going to hobble onto the exercise bike just to mobilize my legs a tad, then hit my abs as hard as possible as many ways as possible. 



spunoutdj said:


> Nice work brother. I've been interested in running LR3 and cant wait to combine it with the AAS ill be running in August.



That'd be an awesome log to follow, I've been thinking about how crazy it'd be to stack this with AAS as well as some clen and t3. 



crackrbaby said:


> Great review man!
> I did 2 weeks of sub q then switched to IM. Seems to me that IM gives you more of that pumped feeling.
> Keep up the good work.



Thanks, man! What was your injection protocol like? Did you use the bilateral method and whatnot?


----------



## crackrbaby (Jul 29, 2012)

Yep, I run 100 mcg split bi-lat. Check it- http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?p=2891408


----------



## teezhay (Aug 1, 2012)

Just got back from a trip to visit a few friends at their university. I've kept my training up, but have fallen behind in updates, and for that I apologize!

Some things to note: I'm feeling great every day. Typically when I'm in "maintain gains" mode, I look in the mirror at the gym and feel that sinking feeling of "Oh fuck, dude, you're shrinking right before my eyes..." but not this time around. I still have that "perma-pump" and I'm feeling good during my workouts. I weighed myself this morning (cheap scale; different than the one I used before) and I came in at 212. That's one pound lighter than when I started (tentatively - I'll have to weigh again on my home scale in the morning), but I'm not looking or feeling any smaller (sometimes the feeling is worse than the looking). 

So again, I'll talk more in the morning. All is well, and I'm really enjoying this log.


----------



## teezhay (Aug 1, 2012)

Today will be my first day in the gym since handing in my two weeks notice. Awkward...for them, not me. I'm done selling like a boss (top in sales 18 months in a row, bitches) and not seeing that reflected in my paycheck, so buh-bye ya unappreciative cheapskates. 

Anyway, time to accumulate some microtears in these chest muscle fibers. Let's get this done!


----------



## teezhay (Aug 1, 2012)

Sweet workout, feeling good, and I came home to find the latest touchdown from PP. This is a fine day!


----------



## purchaseprotein (Aug 3, 2012)

Touchdown I like the sound of that!



teezhay said:


> Sweet workout, feeling good, and I came home to find the latest touchdown from PP. This is a fine day!


----------



## teezhay (Aug 8, 2012)

Woo! It's been a crazy week, and I've been training my ass off but haven't had much opportunity to update. 

Two main points I wanted to note:

1. I weighed myself at 8AM this morning on my gym's scale (very precise) and I'm up 0.8kg from just 20 days ago when I started this whole thing. That's a good 1.75lbs. Just on IGF-1 Lr3 and a super clean diet. Keep in mind I'm a lean 215lbs, and every last pound of LBM I put on is a huge victory, _and this is coming off a tren cycle_. *I shit you not*. 

2. I took a very small dose of the clen upon arrival just to test it out...it's prime. Very prime. My resting heart rate rose from my standard 58 BPM to 89 BPM within an hour of dosing just over an eighth of a mL. That should be around 20-25mcg. Now I've never taken above 100mcg of the stuff at one time, and I haven't used it for about five months so it's true I'm going to be more sensitive to it than a lot of other guys but dose with prudence anyway. It's powerful stuff, and I won't be touching it again until I have some AAS pumping through me.

So...yup. Final ten days, here we go. I'll keep hitting it hard. 

BTW, I'm interested in seeing how much longer I can extend off cycle gains with IGF-1 Des. So stay tuned, I may drop an order for some in the coming weeks, just for shits and giggles.


----------



## TwisT (Aug 9, 2012)

Good log, keep it up


----------



## chemical (Aug 9, 2012)

Good info, gotta love the logs.  I plan to do an IGF Des log as well from Purchase Peptides soon.  This has helped me a lot.


----------



## TwisT (Aug 10, 2012)

chemical said:


> Good info, gotta love the logs.  I plan to do an IGF Des log as well from Purchase Peptides soon.  This has helped me a lot.



Hit me up for a discount


----------



## teezhay (Aug 10, 2012)

chemical said:


> Good info, gotta love the logs. I plan to do an IGF Des log as well from Purchase Peptides soon. This has helped me a lot.



I'll be following that for sure.

Anyway, worked on calves, quads, hammies, and calves today. Squats were hell, mostly because my traps are way too tight and they're straining my neck. My back and traps are naturally big (they were big even before I started lifting, really), but unfortunately that causes a lot of strain if I don't keep things loosened out. I'm definitely feeling that today. 

But anyway, everything is feeling good. Yesterday was the second time since Monday I was able to work my back and chest. If they feel fresh by tomorrow, I'll work them again on Sunday, and that will be 3 workouts on a single muscle group in one seven day period. Off cycle. I know everyone's different, but that's usually the rate at which I recover when I'm using prop, tren, and tons of calories. Right now it's just the IGF-1 Lr3 and the calories (and some melanotan-II, which is also sweet, but that's another log for another day).


----------



## teezhay (Aug 10, 2012)

Oh and by the way...

ROCKFISH WAS 3.99/lb THIS MORNING. I stocked up. Love that stuff.


----------



## teezhay (Aug 12, 2012)

Legitimately suspected I tore my pec yesterday, that's how badly it hurt. It's fine, though, just strained. Now time for an end of log experiment: How quickly does IGF-1 Lr3 heal a small injury? 

In the mean time, I'm murdering my legs today. I'll update.


----------



## teezhay (Aug 14, 2012)

No pain in pectoral today. I'm not going to push it until tomorrow. I'll do my best to work around it as much as possible while doing some abs and arms. I don't know how much the IGF-1 Lr3 contributed to the pec coming back in just a couple of days, but I do know that it doesn't hurt at all today, even stretching it out a bit. Feeling good!


Up 0.9kg from when I began, having weighed on an empty stomach at 8 AM in the morning to limit variables. Haven't gotten body fat % tested but I'm looking just as lean if not leaner than when this began.


----------



## teezhay (Aug 15, 2012)

This tiny goddamned idiot just stacked eight 45lb plates on a lat pulldown machine so he could make everyone else wait while he practices the worst fucking form on the planet, using all his body weight and momentum to jerk the plates up and down. Fucking tool, no wonder he's a goddamned shrimp. 

Just needed to vent, thanks.


----------



## TwisT (Aug 18, 2012)

any updates?


----------



## purchaseprotein (Aug 19, 2012)

Here!!
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/r...28-days-during-pct-off-cycle-w-igf-1-lr3.html



TwisT said:


> any updates?


----------



## teezhay (Aug 19, 2012)

Update added, including a bf% reading:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/r...28-days-during-pct-off-cycle-w-igf-1-lr3.html

Long story short, +2lbs of solid rock while in PCT ==> confirmed.


----------



## bk2012 (Nov 28, 2012)

teezhay said:


> Update added, including a bf% reading:
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/r...28-days-during-pct-off-cycle-w-igf-1-lr3.html
> 
> Long story short, +2lbs of solid rock while in PCT ==> confirmed.



How were your strength gains? Was the IGF-1 LR3 the only compound used for you're PCT or did you continue PCT after the 28 days? Also read that 50 mcg's was the amount PWO not 100 mcg's. Why 100 mcg's?

Thanks


----------

